# What's this WAK air box mod then?



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I keep hearing about it on numerours threads but no details, so I did a search and it's mentioned so often there are 494 pages of threads where it is mentioned! 

Can anyone fill me in?

Cheers


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ramair/cheapinduction.htm


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks MH


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Your welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There might be one in the fro sale section soon :wink:


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Great mod, and best of all it costs nowt


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> There might be one in the fro sale section soon :wink:


There is :wink:


----------



## uioppi (Jan 26, 2007)

My video, hehe... yes, offroad  You if you listen carefully, you can hear the sound of gear change "whistle". (End of the video is some on-road driving, so you can hear it better)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=arkostam



I have same kind mod in my airbox and OEM filter. There is two big holes in bottom of airbox.


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Do it !


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Does this mod not just suck warm air in from the engine bay?

I've done similar on another car in the past - it sounded nicer but no difference in performance.


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> Does this mod not just suck warm air in from the engine bay?
> 
> I've done similar on another car in the past - it sounded nicer but no difference in performance.


Ask Wak :roll:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/inductiontes ... ntests.htm

your exhaust gases through the turbo will run at about 850-950 degrees at the top end Pre turbo temps are less important to post turbo cooling, like intercoolers and water spray.

The Pflow was the best performer, and if that aint sucking in engine bay heat I dont know what is! 
:roll:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, I see what you are saying 

I had a look at your link, it does leave a lot of the filter exposed - does it still seal OK and do you find it gets dirty more quickly?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

in simple terms if its increasing breathing by 3% then maybe it gets 3% dirtier over the same period of time because its pulling 3% more air through it but I am only

but in essence no it doesnt get dirty any quicker that you'd notice, remember the P-flow only needs a hole cut into the bonnet to be any more exposed! :roll:

Essentially there are certain boxes to tick:-

Pflow- maximum performance gain, loud noise,max DV and turbo sounds best tested.

Wakbox- Good gains, Classy changes in noise, Value, better than standard airbox, midrange of tests, stealth looks OEM.

I think its a good mod for cost and benefits.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

OK thanks WAK.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not being critical - I agree it is a good mod.

I just have an enquiring mind 

I understand the exhaust has a pressed area for clearance so an exhaust upgrade to a more free flowing system combined with your airbox mod will probably see noticable gains and a nicer soundtrack!

For about Â£80 I can fit the Raggazon centre stainless section which does away with the original restricted Audi pipe.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

KentishTT said:


> For about Â£80 I can fit the Raggazon which does away with the original restricted Audi pipe.


Can you let us know where to get more info on this Raggazon centre section.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

freegeek said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > For about Â£80 I can fit the Raggazon which does away with the original restricted Audi pipe.
> ...


http://www.ragazzon.it/

Select "Catalogo" at top, then "Casa automobillistica" - Seleziona (Audi) and then "Modello" (TT), "Cillindratta" (Quattro 225 etc). Hit the "Cerca" button and you should get a listing of the centre and rear sections.

They fit with the standard OEM boxes so a part system can be fitted or complete.

I'm not too sure where the local UK suppliers are, leave it with me and I'll find out and post again.


----------

